Ask HN: Where/How can I find trending CS research papers? - hmate9
======
sebg
A good place to start is at ->
[http://arxiv.org/list/cs/new](http://arxiv.org/list/cs/new) If you want a
specific area of CS, then on the home page ->
[http://arxiv.org/](http://arxiv.org/) you can scroll down to the CS area and
find specific CS topics.

For instance,

* AI -> [http://arxiv.org/list/cs.AI/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.AI/recent)

* Computer Vision and Pattern Recognition -> [http://arxiv.org/list/cs.CV/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.CV/recent)

* HCI -> [http://arxiv.org/list/cs.HC/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.HC/recent)

* Information Retrieval -> [http://arxiv.org/list/cs.IR/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.IR/recent)

------
gravypod
I've been very interested in this as well.

